# Gulp chicken livers



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Anybody tried them? I'd never seen them before, but noticed a few packs on the shelf and figured I'd pick them up and see what happens. 12 for $5 so it's kinda expensive, but I figure they'd be good for casting long distance. If I get around to using them I'll post up my review.


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

I picked up a bottle thinking the same thing, lil expensive but if they work and are completely not messy...

Fished a stock pond I KNOW had cats in it, father in law brought em in on worms, dough bait...didn't even have a bite mark on my Gulp. Pretty disappointing. I'm thinking about throwing some anise oil or garlic on em and using them for a trotline. We'll see...I'll post results!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Yours came in a bottle? The ones I bought were in a regular gulp bag like the shrimp come in. I haven't used mine yet, unfortunately I fish often on the computer but no time/money to actually get a line wet these days.


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

I picked up a package of them and tried them out this last saturday night, used them for about 45 min. and after my brother in law caught 5 cats on real liver i finally took it off and changed. The one good thing is that it stays on the hook forever. Will still give them a second chance since i still have 11 oh them, but am not impressed so far by them.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the report, sounds like I'll need to be sure and take some alternatives along so as not to waste a trip.


----------



## 79_ag (Sep 24, 2004)

I think Gulp catches more fishermen than it does fish


----------



## belly_up (May 10, 2006)

Has anyone tried the gulp cut bait that comes in little sheets? I think is for saltwater, the gulp shrimp work great in saltwater.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

They should work good on trotlines, and maybe flags.


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok, ok, here's an idea...I'll try it out this weekend in AR on Buffalo River, gonna trotline a bit. Since you've already bought the livers (and yes, back when I bought em, they were in a glass or plastic jar), cut em in half first off, then buy a bottle of anise oil or flavoring, whichever's cheaper, or some of that minced garlic in a little jar at the grocery store, throw that anise or garlic in and shake it up. No need to refrigerate to marinade, just let it set overnight. Basically you're using really expensive hotdog substitute at this point, but I know those catch fish. Plus, the fake livers should hold on a hook better/longer than a hotdog. Worth a try, anyway, and I'll know by next Monday whether it worked or not.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

lol .. i've the same experiance with the gulp livers .. they work ok on the yo-yos .. but nadda on the pole and line ,,, as a side note .. don't leave the jar in a hot car ... all you'll have left is a stinking glob of liver flavored snot


----------



## zigger (Jun 6, 2004)

*tt*

Yo-yos are illegal in texas.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

zigger said:


> Yo-yos are illegal in texas.












I know


----------



## DAVIDC (Jul 10, 2006)

Just buy fresh liver then salt it and it works great stays on the hook and last weeks


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Real livers are like 99 cents for a tub. Shad are much better and can be taken with a castnet for free. Really, no need to spend that money for a few baits when the water is full of natural baits. Real liver is ok, as long as you don't freeze it.


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

zigger said:


> Yo-yos are illegal in texas.


In the past, it was clearly stated in the TP&W Outdoor Annual that YO-YO's were illegal. It no longer has any referance to YO-YO's that I can find. Does that mean they are legal or are they still illegal? I don't use them, just curious.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

unfortunatly ... no

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/faq/fishboat/fish/#R7


----------



## Joelybob (Aug 21, 2006)

Had a nibble on the gulp once,but I think it was just a tail slap. Couldn't stand the no bites, had to switch to real chicken liver.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Joely, so I guess the real chicken liver produced better? Guess I'll toss my bag of gulp livers in the trash, still haven't been out catfishing anyway. *sigh*


----------



## Joelybob (Aug 21, 2006)

You already bought it, so don't throw it out. Just dump them into a real cup of chicken liver. Let the real chicken blood seep into the gulp, you will probably get good results. And yes a cup of store bought chicken liver always produces well for me. Or some cut bait, you could always cut some shad or other baitfish and then let them soak in the chicken blood. It works great.


----------



## SenorSheephead (Jul 10, 2004)

may be a dumb question but what is a yo-yo?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

SenorSheephead said:


> may be a dumb question but what is a yo-yo?


One of them things with a string on it, you throw it down and it spins back up to your hand.

Ooooh, you meant the fishing type?  Not sure exactly, but think it's a devise that when the fish grabs the bait it automatically brings in the line.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

yeah .. a yo-yo is litttle spring loaded reel you hang like a limb line .. or from a jug, pier.. or even off the side of the boat .. 

it works kinda like those roll up window shades .. you pull out the length of line you want and set the trigger.. and when the fish takes the bait it automaticly sets the hook and brings the fish to the top of the water .. .. 

it's alot like running a trotline .. but with the yo-yos i get less gut hooked fish, and overall better results .. and there's nothing more exciting than that *zing* sound they make when a fish takes the bait ;-)


----------



## MudShark (Jul 5, 2006)

Uhh...haven't those been just a wee bit against the law for a few years here in the great Lone Star?


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

MudShark said:


> Uhh...haven't those been just a wee bit against the law for a few years here in the great Lone Star?


why yes, Jr. Gamewarden... they are


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Free_loader said:


> why yes, Jr. Gamewarden... they are


LMAO Loader, maybe you should just put that picture in your signature


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I can tell by his avatar.


----------

